

Mob Software (Richard P. Gabriel & Ron Goldman) - ilaksh
http://www.dreamsongs.org/MobSoftware.html

======
ilaksh
This was submitted 11 months ago but it only got 1 vote, which to me means
that the voting completely failed 11 months ago because this should be highly
rated.

